# SPEARS CUSTOM CRUISERS



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
*Straight from the CUTTER *at competitive prices and quick turnaround times...

We do everything from Wheel Trim, Fenders, Sprockets, Pedals, Fender Braces, Forks, Crowns, Badges, Steeringwheels, Handlebars, Mirrors, Continental Kits, and Custom Frame mods....

Phone#: 661-317-5184
Calling hours 9:00am to 6:00pm EST. Monday - Saturday

Or PM anytime 

SCC-Continuing to serve the LIL community...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice reall nice :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2008, 11:35 PM~10679111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set of these ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 01:56 AM~10679192
> *nice reall nice  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 11:57 PM~10679199
> *how much for a set of these ?
> *


?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 08:57 AM~10679199
> *how much for a set of these ?
> *


Why so you can undercut his prices and copy his idea too? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 18 2008, 08:37 AM~10679123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, those look like TNT parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2008, 11:32 PM~10679090
> *We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
> Straight from the CUTTER at competitive prices and quick turnaround times...
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

out the closet....


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 17 2008, 11:48 PM~10679368
> *Funny, those look like TNT parts
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Designed by TNT... Cut by SCC
I can't post the others that we've done...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 12:32 AM~10679090
> *We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
> The end of the middle men as we know it???!!!!!  :0*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2008, 02:48 AM~10679368
> *Funny, those look like TNT parts
> *











This was Caded, Cut and bent in less than 24hrs. by SCC


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut and bent by SCC


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 01:34 AM~10679108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I see someone is motivated ...... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pm sent :roflmao: $#@* it ! I'll see you tomorrow man  ................Good luck :thumbsup: ................... :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

T T T


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10679861
> *The end of the middle men as we know it???!!!!!  :0
> *


 :0 


prices!? :cheesy:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

HI THERE CAN U GUYS MAKE A CUSTOM FORK FOR MY TRIKE WITH DALLAS COWBOYS THEME, MAYBE A COWBOY STAR OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, IF U CAN SHOW ME SOME SAMPLES OF IT TANNKS


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@May 18 2008, 03:14 PM~10680990
> *HI THERE CAN U GUYS MAKE A CUSTOM FORK FOR MY TRIKE WITH DALLAS COWBOYS THEME, MAYBE A COWBOY STAR OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, IF U CAN SHOW ME SOME SAMPLES OF IT TANNKS
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks like tony is gonna go out of business


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 18 2008, 02:45 PM~10681596
> *looks like tony is gonna go out of business
> *


he hase lots of customers but you never know any thing can hapen on LIL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the guy that tony uses to cut his stuff, so if people go straight to the source, tony aint' getting nothing out of it


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

well some time's shit hapens


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 18 2008, 10:25 AM~10680779
> *
> 
> 
> *


is this bone collectors air kit?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 18 2008, 04:12 PM~10681912
> *is this bone collectors air kit?
> *


yep it shure is


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 12:32 AM~10679090
> *We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
> Straight from the CUTTER at competitive prices and quick turnaround times...
> 
> ...


back to the topic :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

how much to cut this plaque but with waco texas changed to ft worth texas send me a pm plz


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10682225
> *how much to cut this plaque but with waco texas changed to ft worth texas send me a pm plz
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pm replied


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

new page!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 12:14 AM~10683676
> *new page!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 17 2008, 10:34 PM~10679108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never was a big fan of stuff like this....but these are changing my mind!!! these are pretty bad ass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so why was tony talking shit to d for being a middle man when he is also a middle man?








this shit is like some jerry springer shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 19 2008, 03:11 AM~10684808
> *so why was tony talking shit to d for being a middle man when he is also a middle man?
> this shit is like some jerry springer shit
> *


jerry jerry jerry :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 12:32 AM~10679090
> *We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
> Straight from the CUTTER at competitive prices and quick turnaround times...
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 08:32 AM~10679090
> *We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
> Straight from the CUTTER at competitive prices and quick turnaround times...
> 
> ...



All I have to say is finally some REAL competition on here! Not sayin Toyshop aint nothin but he don't come on here ya know? I mean TNT was modeled to compete with him and coexist not throw blows and undercut each other's prices like a certain Clown on here. 

So congrats and welcome to the custom part builder family :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 12:45 AM~10681596
> *looks like tony is gonna go out of business
> *


Dude why do you have to come in here starting shit? :uh: I ain't going nowhere buddy that ass GayClownn' is gonna be out of business before I ever go anywhere.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 01:31 AM~10681778
> *this is the guy that tony uses to cut his stuff, so if people go straight to the source, tony aint' getting nothing out of it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10684808
> *so why was tony talking shit to d for being a middle man when he is also a middle man?
> this shit is like some jerry springer shit
> *


You go spend big money on a machine and then come talk to me you a******e I do my own CADs, I get the designs, and yes I send them to someone else to get cut. Wicked doesn't lift a damn finger for ANYTHING he steals other peoples ideas and undercuts peoples prices. and then he'll sell a set of forks and ask the guy to post it up on layiltow and give him props like "OH thanks D These are the greatest parts ever blah blah blah' ya know when at the end of the day its just business. did you ever see Sam Walton asking people to promote Walmart? Did you ever see him tell people to post up somewhere "Oh yeah I bought this Charmin from Samn and you know my ass has never stopped thanking me thanks Sam!!" :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

someone told me that, maybe they were wrong


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:04 AM~10685378
> *You go spend big money on a machine and then come talk to me you a******e  I do my own CADs, I get the designs, and yes I send them to someone else to get cut.  Wicked doesn't lift a damn finger for ANYTHING he steals other peoples ideas and undercuts peoples prices.  and then he'll sell a set of forks and ask the guy to post it up on layiltow and give him props like "OH thanks D These are the greatest parts ever  blah blah blah'  ya know when at the end of the day its just business.  did you ever see Sam Walton asking people to promote Walmart?  Did you ever see him tell people to post up somewhere "Oh yeah I bought this Charmin from Samn and you know my ass has never stopped thanking me thanks Sam!!"    :uh:
> *


What is yur blood pressure like?? SERIOUSLY I'm not being an ass, you gonna have a stroke dude!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, he doesn't post one sentence replies, there more like a few paragraphs long, always sounds upset at something also, hahaha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 08:04 AM~10685741
> *What is yur blood pressure like?? SERIOUSLY I'm not being an ass, you gonna have a stroke dude!
> *


LOL STROKE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 01:08 PM~10687450
> *:roflmao:
> *


damn NOE you just everywhere lol


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10689115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

check you pm dude


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10689115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 05:12 PM~10689201
> *nice!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x34567899999998745678


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 08:04 AM~10685741
> *What is yur blood pressure like?? SERIOUSLY I'm not being an ass, you gonna have a stroke dude!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looks like things are gonna get really intersting around here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

*****OK BEFORE ANY OF THE BULLSHIT STARTS, (LOOKS LIKE I MAY BE A LIL LATER) LETS LEAVE ALL THE STUPID COMMENTS OUTTA THIS TOPIC. WE ALREADY GOT TWO TOPICS IN HERE THAT WOULDNT BE HALF AS LONG AS THEY ARE IF IT WERENT FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING, AND WE ALL KNOW WE DONT NEED ANOTHER ONE. LETS LEAVE MIKES TOPIC ALONE AND KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT. LETS SEE IF WE CAN ACTUALLY HAVE A PRODUCTIVE TOPIC IN THIS FORUM THAT SHOWCASES A PERSONS SKILLS AND ABILITIES RATHER THAN ALL YOU FUCKERS IN HERE INSTIGATING SHIT. CONGRATS TO YOU MIKE AND GOOD LUCK. (I TRIED :| :| :| )****


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 20 2008, 04:20 AM~10690371
> ******OK BEFORE ANY OF THE BULLSHIT STARTS, (LOOKS LIKE I MAY BE A LIL LATER) LETS LEAVE ALL THE STUPID COMMENTS OUTTA THIS TOPIC.  WE ALREADY GOT TWO TOPICS IN HERE THAT WOULDNT BE HALF AS LONG AS THEY ARE IF IT WERENT FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING, AND WE ALL KNOW WE DONT NEED ANOTHER ONE.  LETS LEAVE MIKES TOPIC ALONE AND KEEP THE BULLSHIT OUT.  LETS SEE IF WE CAN ACTUALLY HAVE A PRODUCTIVE TOPIC IN THIS FORUM THAT SHOWCASES A PERSONS SKILLS AND ABILITIES RATHER THAN ALL YOU FUCKERS IN HERE INSTIGATING SHIT.  CONGRATS TO YOU MIKE AND GOOD LUCK. (I TRIED  :|  :|  :| )****
> *


Watch the language there's little kids in here :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 08:46 AM~10679883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


juangotti designed


:angry: wo wo wo PM SENT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 08:24 PM~10690411
> *Watch the language there's little kids in here :twak:
> *


my bad...but it wasnt meant towards little kids, it was meant for you grown folk... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 20 2008, 04:27 AM~10690427
> *my bad...but it wasnt meant towards little kids, it was meant for you grown folk... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH I know man and you and Spears dont gotta worry about me I got no beef with him cuz he knows whats up, he's a REAL cutter he knows how to build bikes, he welds, bends, cuts, etc. He's REAL competition so I got respect for him for that. Its other "clowns" I have absolutely no respect for.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 08:29 PM~10690441
> *OH I know man and you and Spears dont gotta worry about me I got no beef with him cuz he knows whats up, he's a REAL cutter he knows how to build bikes, he welds, bends, cuts, etc.  He's REAL competition so I got respect for him for that.  Its other "clowns"  I have absolutely no respect for.
> *


and everyone here is WELL aware of that


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10690809
> *and everyone here is WELL aware of that
> *


never mind, I said something pointless to this topic. 
carry on.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Spears Custom Cruizers and TNT. The best sources for your custom bike part needs :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 04:10 AM~10684754
> *i never was a big fan of stuff like this....but these are changing my mind!!! these are pretty bad ass
> *


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:58 AM~10685359
> *So congrats and welcome to the custom part builder family :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10690413
> *juangotti designed
> :angry:  wo wo wo PM SENT
> *


PM replied


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 02:25 AM~10694040
> *PM replied
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10689115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam how much for this shipped to 95148?? let me know. tx. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 20 2008, 06:22 PM~10695014
> *dam how much for this shipped to 95148?? let me know. tx. :biggrin:
> *


Those are going on his own bike.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2008, 12:37 AM~10679128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 20 2008, 11:22 AM~10695014
> *dam how much for this shipped to 95148?? let me know. tx. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, This design is not for sale.... I designed this for THE BONE COLLECTOR...but if your lookin for something different than what's out there just let me know...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10690371
> ******OK BEFORE ANY OF THE BULLS**T STARTS, (LOOKS LIKE I MAY BE A LIL LATER) LETS LEAVE ALL THE STUPID COMMENTS OUTTA THIS TOPIC.  WE ALREADY GOT TWO TOPICS IN HERE THAT WOULDNT BE HALF AS LONG AS THEY ARE IF IT WERENT FOR ALL THE S**T TALKING, AND WE ALL KNOW WE DONT NEED ANOTHER ONE.  LETS LEAVE MIKES TOPIC ALONE AND KEEP THE BULLS**T OUT.  LETS SEE IF WE CAN ACTUALLY HAVE A PRODUCTIVE TOPIC IN THIS FORUM THAT SHOWCASES A PERSONS SKILLS AND ABILITIES RATHER THAN ALL YOU people IN HERE INSTIGATING S**T.  CONGRATS TO YOU MIKE AND GOOD LUCK. (I TRIED  :|  :|  :| )****
> *


Thanks Chad... It would be nice to actually accomplish this...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10690411
> *Watch the language there's little kids in here :twak:
> *


Thanks Tony... It would be nice to keep this a kid freindly topic... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+May 19 2008, 07:12 PM~10689201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 21 2008, 01:28 AM~10701619
> *pm sent
> *


Replied


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 11:51 PM~10701750
> *Thanks guys...
> *


no big deal bro


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10679090
> *We're here to give everyone yet another option for your custom parts...
> Straight from the CUTTER at competitive prices and quick turnaround times...
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sprars Custom Cruizers is :thumbsup: With me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2008, 09:19 PM~10708071
> *Sprars Custom Cruizers is :thumbsup:  With me
> *


why would we need TNT?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 05:27 AM~10708153
> *why would we need TNT?
> *


Why do we need Kmart and Target since Walmart is #1 on Forbes 500 ? :dunno:

Because we just do


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2008, 10:19 PM~10708071
> *Sprars Custom Cruizers is :thumbsup:  With me
> *


SPEARS CUSTOM CRUISERS :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 21 2008, 11:08 PM~10710177
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 10:51 PM~10701750
> *Thanks guys...
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 22 2008, 09:08 AM~10710177
> *SPEARS CUSTOM CRUISERS :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


My bad I fat fingered it 


TTT for a REAL cutter :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

For Sale forks $140 obo.









Sissybars $85


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10729084
> *For Sale  forks  $140 obo.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

nice stuff it will be intresting to see if people will try to beat that price :thumbsup: i am guessing not


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo bro. you send that crown yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10729084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

any pics of youre fabrication work ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2008, 05:34 PM~10734535
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2008, 01:28 AM~10729084
> *For Sale  forks  $140 obo.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice designs bro :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10729084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Face by spears


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:43 PM~10729386
> *yo bro. you send that crown yet?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 28 2008, 07:15 AM~10752462
> *Face by spears
> 
> 
> ...


still havent heard from homeboy on them thangs!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 2 2008, 05:21 PM~10781498
> *still havent heard from homeboy on them thangs!
> *


PM sent


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

double layered


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 5 2008, 10:14 PM~10809281
> *double layered
> 
> 
> ...


wtf. crazy


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10809300
> *wtf. crazy
> *


X2 damn those are simple and nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yup


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 6 2008, 06:14 AM~10809281
> *double layered
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass. Nothin "wicked" about that. :thumbsup: for a part design that actually looks nice and works :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 5 2008, 10:14 PM~10809281
> *double layered
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Any new parts to post up Mike? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 10:06 AM~10818025
> *Any new parts to post up Mike?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need a quote. For handle bars. no welds


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 11:28 PM~10821026
> *I need a quote. For handle bars. no welds
> 
> 
> *


PM sent


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm I Seen Some Nice Parts.

I Was Wondering Could I Get Prices On Handlebars & Frames With Samples Of Pass Work Or Whatever,Thanks.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 09:28 PM~10821026
> *I need a quote. For handle bars. no welds
> 
> 
> *


i thought you said TNT qas doing it for free :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 8 2008, 07:50 AM~10822313
> *i thought you said TNT qas doing it for free  :scrutinize:
> *


No never said that. TNT is doing some other stuff. free. well close to free.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.........................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

...................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....................................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey you know what I've edited those last posts in here under respect for Spears because it has nothing to do with him. You need to do the same thank you.


TTT for Spears. A REAL cutter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2008, 12:40 AM~10827018
> *Hey you know what I've edited those last posts in here under respect for Spears because it has nothing to do with him.  You need to do the same thank you.
> TTT for Spears.  A REAL cutter
> *


Thanks Tony, I appreciate it... It would be nice to keep this topic clean for the kids...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 8 2008, 10:51 PM~10827123
> *Thanks Tony, I appreciate it... It would be nice to keep this topic clean for the kids...
> *


edited out of respect for you bro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 9 2008, 12:56 AM~10827153
> *edited out of respect for you bro
> *


Thanks man, Like I said to Tony... I do appreciate it...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 8 2008, 10:58 PM~10827167
> *Thanks man, Like I said to Tony... I do appreciate it...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2008, 07:58 AM~10827167
> *Thanks man, Like I said to Tony... I do appreciate it...
> *


Yeah man my bad. I'll keep the smack talk to HIS topic where it belongs not yours 

Payment sent by the way I need that stuff sent out


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2008, 10:02 PM~10827203
> *Yeah man my bad.  I'll keep the smack talk to HIS topic where it belongs not yours
> *


:uh:
:twak:


----------



## El Wexican (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 17 2008, 10:34 PM~10679108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are bad ass how much?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Wexican_@Jun 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10832187
> *these are bad ass how much?
> *


PM sent


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

my bad bro i forgot to ask you about the wheel trim and steering wheel


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO (May 15, 2008)

DOES THIS GUY GOT ANY FEED BACK HE BARELY JUST POST LIKE 3 SHITS THAT HE CUT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 3 2008, 11:13 AM~11004855
> *DOES THIS GUY GOT ANY FEED BACK HE BARELY JUST POST LIKE 3 SHITS THAT HE CUT
> *


He did alot of cutting for bone and TNT for a while


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Wexican_@Jun 9 2008, 03:55 PM~10832187
> *these are bad ass how much?
> *


how much 4 wheel trims


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 3 2008, 11:13 AM~11004855
> *DOES THIS GUY GOT ANY FEED BACK HE BARELY JUST POST LIKE 3 SHITS THAT HE CUT
> *


i been on here for over 6 years, ill vouch for him, but, who the fuck are you????


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 4 2008, 08:25 AM~11011896
> *i been on here for over 6 years, ill vouch for him, but, who the fuck are you????
> *


 :0 :dunno: :worship:


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 4 2008, 09:25 AM~11011896
> *i been on here for over 6 years, ill vouch for him, but, who the fuck are you????
> *


DONT YOU SEE FUCKER A NEW MEMBER


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 5 2008, 11:14 AM~11016850
> *DONT YOU SEE FUCKER A NEW MEMBER
> *


yep, seen that, thats why i aske dwho the fuck you are...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 5 2008, 09:46 AM~11016938
> *yep, seen that, thats why i aske dwho the fuck you are...
> *


HES NOBODY HOMIE JUST A FAKE ASS ACCOUNT HERE TO TALK SHIT :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 5 2008, 09:14 AM~11016850
> *DONT YOU SEE FUCKER A NEW MEMBER
> *


 :uh: AND IS THAT SUPPOST TO MAKE YOU SPECIAL?? :twak:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jul 4 2008, 05:31 AM~11011309
> *how much 4 wheel trims
> *


PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 4 2008, 11:25 AM~11011896
> *i been on here for over 6 years, ill vouch for him, but, who the [email protected]#! are you????
> *


Thanks Chad


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of a frame, forks, and fenders that we here at Spears Custom Cruisers cut and fabricated in house....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 12:04 AM~11035153
> *Here are some pics of a frame, forks, and fenders that we here at Spears Custom Cruisers cut and fabricated in house....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a 26" bike sprocket I just finished for a customer...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 07:04 AM~10685378
> *You go spend big money on a machine and then come talk to me you a******e  do my own CADs, I get the designs, and yes I send them to someone else to get cut.  Wicked doesn't lift a damn finger for ANYTHING he steals other peoples ideas and undercuts peoples prices.  and then he'll sell a set of forks and ask the guy to post it up on layiltow and give him props like "OH thanks D These are the greatest parts ever  blah blah blah'  ya know when at the end of the day its just business.  did you ever see Sam Walton asking people to promote Walmart?  Did you ever see him tell people to post up somewhere "Oh yeah I bought this Charmin from Samn and you know my ass has never stopped thanking me thanks Sam!!"    :uh:
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.NOT WHAT I HEARD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2008, 11:52 AM~11205455
> *Here is a 26" bike sprocket I just finished for a customer...
> 
> 
> ...


How about that crown? homie?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 09:46 PM~11206452
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.NOT WHAT I HEARD
> *


Why do you have to go to someone else's topic and start shit about me? I'm not getting into this again bro.

JustDeez did my sprockets


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2008, 07:52 PM~11205455
> *Here is a 26" bike sprocket I just finished for a customer...
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice man , the most detailed sprocket I've ever seen and its for a 26" so you had the room to get down on it :thumbsup: More detailed sprocket than any that have come out of TNT, WMW, and Toyshopcustoms so far :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2008, 09:52 AM~11205455
> *Here is a 26" bike sprocket I just finished for a customer...
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a pic of this on the bike? I want to see how the crank is going to look on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 11:05 PM~11210936
> *Very nice man , the most detailed sprocket I've ever seen and its for a 26" so you had the room to get down on it :thumbsup:  More detailed sprocket than any that have come out of TNT, WMW, and Toyshopcustoms so far :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Tony...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2008, 11:40 PM~11211424
> *Do you have a pic of this on the bike? I want to see how the crank is going to look on it.
> *


Sorry, I didn't have time to mount it...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hey man were you srious about what you told me or what???


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks mike for the wheel trims :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Mar 3 2009, 09:57 PM~13173674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Mar 4 2009, 12:57 AM~13173674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 12:04 AM~11035153
> *Here are some pics of a frame, forks, and fenders that we here at Spears Custom Cruisers cut and fabricated in house....
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:  :wow:   :wow:  :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: thas what i like to see ........nice work...good prices :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

how mcuh are ur forks pm me


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 4 2009, 05:20 AM~13175100
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


What's up Chad? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 4 2009, 08:28 AM~13176719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 4 2009, 01:48 PM~13180226
> *how mcuh are ur forks pm me
> *


PM sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u still got that crown homie?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whatup mike heres a pic of last years bike oscar from austin da squids my son rolando


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 7 2009, 08:50 AM~13208460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2009, 01:02 PM~13209410
> *tight.
> *


thanks bro  
check it out mike :cheesy: 
15yr old gettin down


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 7 2009, 10:50 AM~13208460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 7 2009, 12:01 PM~13209859
> *thanks bro
> check it out mike  :cheesy:
> 15yr old gettin down
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Where u located at?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 7 2009, 05:22 PM~13211890
> *Where u located at?
> *


I've been getting this question a lot lately and to clear up any confusion, I was out in NY for the past 3 years and have since moved back to Cali. Currently operating out of my 3200 sq. ft. facility located in San Bernardino Co.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heres a sneak peek mike steelahater kustoms pm me :nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

JUST MET MIKE HE IS 1 COOL ASS HOMIE HE GOT DOWN ON MY PARTS WILL POST PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS THERE A PLACE WHERE CUSTMERS CAN WALK IN TO SEE YOUR WORK?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Apr 8 2009, 07:29 PM~13523568
> *JUST MET MIKE HE IS 1 COOL ASS HOMIE HE GOT DOWN ON MY PARTS WILL POST PICS SOON :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jose', It was nice meeting you too... I'm glad you and Jr. like the parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13523826
> *IS THERE A PLACE WHERE CUSTMERS CAN WALK IN TO SEE YOUR WORK?
> *


You're welcome to come by the shop. Just give me a call first (number is in my sig.) As for inventory though I don't stock custom parts. Everthing is made to order.
Thanks


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

a yo what up mike how things going just had all wisdumb teeth removed ha ha not much talking over here hit me up if u got a chance :h5: :h5:


----------



## ironpimp30 (Mar 5, 2009)

hey mike thanks for the plaque bro! me and westsidenickie might be taking a ride overto your shop on tues if its possible, i told him bout your workshop bcuz its very imprssive and very professional! and i might need an extended crown with the some evil in it! ya know how i do it!lol! again thanks for the 666! :h5: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ironpimp30_@May 31 2009, 10:28 PM~14058562
> *hey mike thanks for the plaque bro! me and westsidenickie might be taking a ride overto your shop on tues if its possible, i told him bout your workshop bcuz its very imprssive and very professional! and i might need an extended crown with the some evil in it! ya know how i do it!lol! again thanks for the 666!  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Glad you like it James... Just LMK what time you guys want to come by...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up mike just bumping up your topic for a cool ass dude i gave your info to a couple more people for plaques and bike stuff uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2009, 04:30 AM~14066064
> *Glad you like it James... Just LMK what time you guys want to come by...
> *


Whatup man it was nice meeting you and good to finally close out my last account order with you. I completely forgot about those parts because the customer never hit me up after he ordered them.

Nice meeting you finally and good luck with the biz :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 9 2009, 07:03 PM~14144681
> *wuz up mike just bumping up your topic for a cool ass dude i gave your info to a couple more people for plaques and bike stuff  uffin:
> *


Thanks Darren, Keep me updated on your current project... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 08:01 PM~14145315
> *Whatup man it was nice meeting you and good to finally close out my last account order with you.  I completely forgot about those parts because the customer never hit me up after he ordered them.
> 
> Nice meeting you finally and good luck with the biz :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Tony, It was nice to meet you in person to. Also thanks for meeting up with me last minute. Appreciate it much...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 04:38 AM~14147404
> *Thanks Darren, Keep me updated on your current project... :biggrin:
> *


you know i will bro and thanks again


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

bump 4 the homie mike :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

It's been a while since I've posted anything on here so I figure I'd post *one* of the projects I've been workin' on lately.... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave: where you been man?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2010, 05:15 PM~16420695
> *:wave:  where you been man?
> *


Hey Danny,:wave: I've been around... I was workin' back in Hollywood for a while... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2010, 04:41 PM~16420211
> *looks good
> *


Thanks Man...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 05:02 PM~16419724
> *It's been a while since I've posted anything on here so I figure I'd post one of the projects I've been workin' on lately....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks identical to a bike i did 2 years ago. the tank that is


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2010, 08:22 PM~16423540
> *looks identical to a bike i did 2 years ago. the tank that is
> *


Yeah John, My customer saw your tank and wanted something similar...


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah, that diamond tank looks original...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Coming to a show near you very soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 06:02 PM~16419724
> *It's been a while since I've posted anything on here so I figure I'd post one of the projects I've been workin' on lately....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any more pics of this one


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 26 2010, 09:22 PM~16424445
> *do you have any more pics of this one
> *


Not at the moment... Still workin' on this one...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2010, 12:26 AM~16424489
> *Not at the moment... Still workin' on this one...
> *


needless to say metal work looks top notch!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 11:26 PM~16424489
> *Not at the moment... Still workin' on this one...
> *


alright post more up as they come


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 your work is perfect homie,that's a nice pleasure to see it!


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

I LOV diamond tanks on bikes....good work


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2010, 09:50 PM~16424874
> *needless to say metal work looks top notch!
> *


X1,000,576,000,432.99


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 26 2010, 09:50 PM~16424874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Dayum, job looks perfect.... Keep it on the rough


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2010, 11:43 PM~16435561
> *Thanks Sam, How you been?
> Thanks...
> *


kicking back...now its back to work for the season!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 27 2010, 08:55 PM~16435714
> *kicking back...now its back to work for the season!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good mike.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 28 2010, 10:02 AM~16440076
> *looks good mike.
> *


Thanks Mitch...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

This one is in the process of getting a "FACE-lift"... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 08:31 PM~16445733
> *This one is in the process of getting a "FACE-lift"... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaam homie cant wait 2 see the face lift on that crazy ass 16 inch bike :worship: looks like the 1 i use to have :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 10:31 PM~16445733
> *This one is in the process of getting a "FACE-lift"... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did you make the turntable cover........


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice metal work


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 09:31 PM~16445733
> *This one is in the process of getting a "FACE-lift"... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BIKE


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 28 2010, 11:24 PM~16448483
> *did you make the turntable cover........
> *


You need one? LMK... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC+Jan 29 2010, 10:09 PM~16457818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...  More updates soon...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2010, 12:10 AM~16424287
> *Coming to a show near you very soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*nice sheet metal work*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 30 2010, 07:54 AM~16459631
> *nice sheet metal work
> *


Thanks *Darin*...  Congrads on the MOD positon....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 09:17 PM~16463307
> *Thanks Darin...   Congrads on the MOD positon....
> *


*Thanks *


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 06:17 PM~16463307
> *Thanks Darin
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 08:31 PM~16445733
> *This one is in the process of getting a "FACE-lift"... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How many spokes on those rims?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 02:44 AM~16458540
> *You need one? LMK... :biggrin:
> *


pm me a price not plated


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

spears do you still have this? how much?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2010, 12:03 AM~16465947
> *How many spokes on those rims?
> *


They are 144's...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 31 2010, 08:58 AM~16467323
> *pm me a price not plated
> *


PM sent...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 31 2010, 11:43 AM~16468550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a Peek... :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16484670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 1 2010, 10:38 PM~16484717
> *:0
> *


x2 show me some more mike :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

OK Jose' here you go... :biggrin: 

















This twisted bracket is split for the continental kit... The spare wheel axle holds the two sides together....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

holy shit. I underestimated you bro.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 7 2010, 12:08 AM~16537307
> *holy shit. I underestimated you bro.
> *


not :biggrin: 
daaam homie u r 1 bad mother f...ker cant wait 2 see what u r doing next? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC+Feb 6 2010, 11:01 PM~16537264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:... but i will tell you it has 4 wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sick work bro looks dope. Do you make those twisted fenders too bro? I'm looking to find a set for a 20 inch chrome or gold plated don't matter. If not could one a ya point me in the right direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:55 AM~16539241
> *Sick work bro looks dope. Do you make those twisted fenders too bro? I'm looking to find a set for a 20 inch chrome or gold plated don't matter. If not could one a ya point me in the right direction.
> *


PM sent...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally got the ok to post a little somethin' coming out of Texas this year......


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2009, 02:06 AM~13214676
> *I've been getting this question a lot lately and to clear up any confusion, I was out in NY for the past 3 years and have since moved back to Cali. Currently operating out of my 3200 sq. ft. facility located in San Bernardino Co.
> *


Where at in ny u was staying at ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Been havin' a bunch of requests for these lately.... So I figure I'd post some pics from this past summer...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 10 2010, 08:16 PM~16578063
> *Where at in ny u was staying at ?
> *


I was livin' in Rochester, NY... :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16578159
> *Been havin' a bunch of requests for these lately.... So I figure I'd post some pics from this past summer...
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE D-TWIST SPOKES HOW MUCH THEY GO FOR?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

they arent actual "d-twist" spokes but Jak-twist spokes, and hopefully less then 15$ each


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16578159
> *Been havin' a bunch of requests for these lately.... So I figure I'd post some pics from this past summer...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

"FACE-Lift" completed... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

looks good how long did it take from star to finish?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16599181
> *looks good how long did it take from star to finish?
> *


Started it on Jan 28th... So 2 weeks... Got the chrome back last night and it's ready for tomorrow show... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 11:52 PM~16599203
> *Started it on Jan 28th... So 2 weeks... Got the chrome back last night and it's ready for tomorrow show... :biggrin:
> *


that fast :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16599221
> *that fast  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: Keep in mind that the chromer had all the parts since Sunday evening... So 1 week for fab & less than a week for chrome...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 09:34 PM~16577483
> *Finally got the ok to post a little somethin' coming out of Texas this year......
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 10:46 PM~16599170
> *"FACE-Lift" completed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaam homie you got down on my sons bike :biggrin: straight business man right 2 work fast turn around time & did a ganster job on it thanks homie from the BIG DUKES I E FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 12 2010, 09:59 PM~16599250
> *bad ass
> *


Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

"FACE-Lift" completed... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











































> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 12 2010, 10:38 PM~16599471
> *daaaam homie you got down on my sons bike  :biggrin: straight business man right 2 work fast turn around time & did a ganster job on it thanks homie  from the BIG DUKES  I E FAMILY :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime... Glad to help...  :biggrin:


----------



## deliveryman (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 01:17 AM~16599993
> *"FACE-Lift" completed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOLDING OUT ON UR HOMIE  
DEFINITELY GOTT DOWN BIGGTIME ON THAT
VICLA,NOW YOU GOTTA INTRODUCE TO PUT MY
BOMB ON THE STREET,TOP NOTCH SKILL RIGHT THERE  
GETT DOWN SPEARS CUSTOM CRUISERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

that is sick bro, came out fan f-cking tastic!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deliveryman_@Feb 13 2010, 01:05 AM~16600207
> *ORALE HOLDING OUT ON UR HOMIE
> DEFINITELY GOTT DOWN BIGGTIME ON THAT
> VICLA,NOW YOU GOTTA INTRODUCE TO PUT MY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks man, LMK when your ready... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 03:22 PM~16603598
> *that is sick bro, came out fan f-cking tastic!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sending money now...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The money has been sent!

Juan, you have sent $44.70 USD to Spears Custom Cruisers.
We have sent you a receipt for this transaction, and an email has been sent to your recipient . View transaction details


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 13 2010, 04:38 PM~16604069
> *The money has been sent!
> 
> Juan, you have sent $44.70 USD to Spears Custom Cruisers.
> ...


Thanks Juan, I'll ship it out Monday... PM me your address...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 07:07 PM~16604228
> *Thanks Juan, I'll ship it out Monday... PM me your address...
> *


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 04:22 PM~16603598
> *that is sick bro, came out fan f-cking tastic!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2010, 10:50 PM~16708448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO wtf


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

at first you sound mad nd then happy?????????????wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 01:50 AM~16708448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats the smallest twist i seen keep it up good work mike


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

This post has been edited by D Twist: Today, 07:12 PM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 08:02 PM~16725844
> *Thank you so much Darin, I thought it would have cost me big $$$$ to get you to endorse me like that
> Visit us at spearscustomcruisers.net
> 
> ...


damn it them look good


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2010, 05:22 PM~16726034
> *damn it them look good
> *


Thanks Darren...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

something fishy going on in here.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

twisting with the rest! 

looking good!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 26 2010, 03:46 AM~16730876
> *something fishy going on in here.
> *


i was thinking the same thing, spears originally posted it but dtwist edited :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think it was cause what he said lol some people did see before edit lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

is your avatar logo upside down or something?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what else u got to show anything


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2010, 08:48 AM~16741217
> *what else u got to show  anything
> *


 :biggrin: You'll see them soon homie....  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 02:14 PM~16743009
> *:biggrin:  You'll see them soon homie....   :biggrin:
> *


i know what u have cooking :biggrin: lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Feb 26 2010, 12:46 AM~16730876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 28 2010, 09:11 PM~16754828
> *:yes:  but hopefully not any more... :biggrin:
> Thanks Sam...
> :yes:
> ...


wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Feb 28 2010, 10:55 PM~16757196
> *wtf
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 28 2010, 10:11 PM~16754828
> *:yes:  but hopefully not any more... :biggrin:
> Thanks Sam...
> :yes:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2010, 09:25 PM~16776392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice can not wait to see it chromed :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2010, 07:25 PM~16776392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that lo0ks klean..
get back at me...still
need that price ko0l..
keep up the work. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Banged these out today.... :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2010, 10:16 PM~16790739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THOSE LO0K NICE..
KEEP UP THE GO0D WORK..


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2010, 07:25 PM~16776392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaam homie u dont stop busting out with new stuff :0 i gotta get me 1 of them speedo things for my bike . that way ill know how fast im pushing it lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but on the real keep up the good work. cant wait 2 see what u do next :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 4 2010, 12:16 AM~16790739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only one word comes to mind DAMN looks real good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13+Mar 3 2010, 09:18 PM~16790769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 10:46 PM~16599170
> *"FACE-Lift" completed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up from them boys from texas its all day im going to disney world to celebrate u dig :biggrin: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2010, 07:25 PM~16776392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one of these


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Started chopping this up today.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast+Mar 8 2010, 09:16 AM~16827503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have Fun...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16834965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT CROWN IS THE SHIT..
P.M SENT..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 8 2010, 10:13 PM~16834990
> *how much for one of these
> *


PM sent...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it none stop popping bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2008, 11:04 PM~11035153
> *Here are some pics of a frame, forks, and fenders that we here at Spears Custom Cruisers cut and fabricated in house....
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE DO YOU HAVE ANY 16INCH WHEEL TRIMS ANY PICS AND HOW MUCH :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2010, 07:25 PM~16776392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF DEEZ AND A CROWN


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2010, 11:33 PM~16835186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 10 2010, 01:32 PM~16851263
> *:0
> *


That little truck looks gangster


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2010, 10:16 PM~16790739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Real good work homie. how much does somethingn like this run? 
keep up the good work.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Chopped & Tubbed
















Lowered 2"








New Stance


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 12:29 AM~16866230
> *Chopped & Tubbed
> 
> 
> ...


your gonna have to c notch it now...lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 11 2010, 09:31 PM~16866252
> *your gonna have to c notch it now...lol
> *


Lmao... Already done...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice real nice og style


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 10:29 PM~16866230
> *Chopped & Tubbed
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. bro.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 11:29 PM~16866230
> *Chopped & Tubbed
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2010, 11:01 PM~16901617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2010, 09:01 PM~16901617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks fu..ken ganster :biggrin:


----------



## deliveryman (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2010, 11:33 PM~16835186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO YOU DIDNT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
THATS GONNA LOOK STRAIGHT GANGSTER


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any thing else to c what goings on :nicoderm:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Mar 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16873756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 20 2010, 02:32 PM~16946690
> *any thing else to c what goings on :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: soon :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 15 2010, 10:01 PM~16901617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass work


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 22 2010, 09:19 PM~16969526
> *bad ass work
> *


Thanks... This one is just getting started...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 08:21 AM~16969551
> *Thanks... This one is just getting started...
> *


Whatup Spears it was nice catchin up with you and choppin it up at SD this weekend. Thanks for coming by the Krazykutting/TNT booth at the show. Glad you got to see Vicmarcos' new krazy ass handlebars in person  

See you in San Bern brotha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

it was really nice meeting u ..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 23 2010, 04:37 AM~16971224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice meeting you too Art...  I'm sure I'll see you again at another show soon...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work you do bro!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent, hey bro paypal sent also for the rest of the order, so payment on my end is complete, thanks


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 10:21 PM~16969551
> *Thanks... This one is just getting started...
> *


any new pics? lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messing with u. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 06:02 PM~16725844
> *This post has been edited by D Twist: Today, 07:12 PM
> *


 how much are are the spokes and are they the same size


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump :wave:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 2 2010, 08:19 AM~17074887
> *bump :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ttmft :worship:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2010, 10:30 PM~17140966
> *ttmft :worship:
> *


r u back 2 work know? or still on vacation? lets see some new pics of what u r doing :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Apr 12 2010, 11:55 PM~17175206
> *r u back 2 work know? or still on vacation? lets see some new pics of what u r doing :biggrin:
> *


mine are a secret, at least for now  speaking of any new spy pics mike?? hno: hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hold the press give me a call


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE+Apr 12 2010, 08:55 PM~17175206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fellas... :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you get the email/pm about the double post part, as soon as judtdeez sends me the cad its on yourway bro i gotta mail you out the posts though got one custom made i want on it, cool


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

ey i need sum pre cut sheet metal to weld to my frame the front part and the bottom part for the tank and the skirts the half circle shit


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

What up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for scc, yo it was good talking to you on the phone earlier bro, we got alot accomplished
great customer service -answers my call everytime and reply e mails no problem
pleasure working with you on Blue Crush bro.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 23 2010, 05:54 PM~17283693
> *bump for scc, yo it was good talking to you on the phone earlier bro, we got alot accomplished
> great customer service -answers my call everytime and reply e mails no problem
> pleasure working with you on Blue Crush bro.
> *


SO true can wait to see my major project done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ttmft infinity times, 
just made another payment for new added parts for blue crush
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

hit me up mike :biggrin: im waiting :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice job homie im doing my sons bike right n he likes wall-e the little robot can u come?up with some forks n sissibar with the wall e caracter can u pls let me know thank u hope to heard from u guys


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

i forgot something its for a 20 inch frame thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@May 4 2010, 10:22 PM~17395469
> *hit me up mike :biggrin: im waiting :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: that's what you get smartass.... Lmao..
My phone went swimming  but I should have a new phone today so I'll call you later... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what u got on my 40 homie :420:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 8 2010, 06:39 PM~17430536
> *what u got on my 40 homie  :420:
> *


Hey Homie, PM me your #


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

whats up homie i been waiting for an answer i see u answer your homies n what about me im a customer too i got feria too chale homie or if u dont want to do the jale just let me know thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bighomie13_@May 13 2010, 07:07 PM~17481406
> *whats up homie i been waiting for an answer i see u answer your homies n what about me im a customer too i got feria too chale homie or if u dont want to do the jale just let me know thanks
> *


YO BRO YOUR BEST BET IS TRYING TO CALL HIM, HE'S CRAZY BUSY SO HE'S ONLY ON HERE A FEW MINUTES A DAY IF THAT, SO CHECK HIS SIGNATURE AT THE BOTTOM IS HIS NUMBER, IF HE DONT ANSWER HE WILL GET BACK TO YOU. HE HAS GREAT COMMUNICATIONS WITH HIS CUSTOMERS.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

100 more dollars sent via paypal for blue crush :ninja:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighomie13+May 4 2010, 11:49 PM~17396060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Frankie...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2010, 12:42 PM~17515229
> *Thanks Frankie...
> *


No problem brother, cant wait to get the big box of goodies for blue crush! any day now, My luck it will get dropped off during the weekend when I'm away with the army. Makes me want to go awol just so i can see the parts before my bride opens the box while I'm gone :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 09:19 PM~17546813
> *No problem brother, cant wait to get the big box of goodies for blue crush! any day now, My luck it will get dropped off during the weekend when I'm away with the army. Makes me want to go awol just so i can see the parts before my bride opens the box while I'm gone :biggrin:
> *


they r going to look badass. it will b worth the waite :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@May 20 2010, 09:03 AM~17549593
> *they r going to look badass. it will b worth the waite :biggrin:
> *


yessir they look sick Mike did a great job


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 08:46 AM~17550313
> *yessir they look sick Mike did a great job
> *


yes he did


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

this is what i'm doing while i'm waiting for the mail truck bro


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

nice work


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 10:05 PM~17557393
> *this is what i'm doing while i'm waiting for the mail truck bro
> 
> 
> ...


me too call me :cheesy:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17557393
> *this is what i'm doing while i'm waiting for the mail truck bro
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 21 2010, 12:05 AM~17557393
> *this is what i'm doing while i'm waiting for the mail truck bro
> 
> 
> ...




you can dance for a while if the truck arriving late


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+May 20 2010, 07:46 AM~17550313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

How's it going homie, it looks like you are a busy man, i'm going to need some handle bars, let me know what's the wait right now. Thanks homie and keep up the good work.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17625259
> *How's it going homie, it looks like you are a busy man, i'm going to need some handle bars, let me know what's the wait right now. Thanks homie and keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks...  PM sent


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can i :wow: what 20 degrees look s like onda west side


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hey brother, call me when you get a minute, let me know whats up with the package i sent and how the last few of the parts are going, if they're done yet or not


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pics of anything new??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17711930
> *pics of anything new??
> *


Here you go Oscar...


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2010, 12:00 PM~17738408
> *Here you go Oscar...
> 
> 
> ...


This look sick bro. I still have to send you the desing for the handle bars. I'll see if I can send it this week. Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2010, 02:00 PM~17738408
> *Here you go Oscar...
> 
> 
> ...


damn look real nice bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Mike , it was cool meeting you at the LRM show this weekend , might be calling you soon on some parts


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2010, 01:00 PM~17738408
> *Here you go Oscar...
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

It was good to meet you today.  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Jun 9 2010, 12:58 PM~17739364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Hernan, Nice meeting up with you... Thanks again for your time...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2010, 10:45 PM~17811231
> *Hey Hernan, Nice meeting up with you... Thanks again for your time...
> *


No problem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2010, 12:45 AM~17811231
> *Thanks... LMK when your ready....
> Thanks Darren..
> Nice to finally meet you too  :biggrin:  .... I had a good time choppin' it up with a few people from LIL...
> ...


how you been bro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Some pics from LRM San Berdoo Show.... "Jak-Twisted Parts" LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17811432
> *how you been bro
> *


Good man, Just doin' my thing... and you?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2010, 09:10 AM~17811494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you're giving Dtwist some competition there :dunno:

What was that you said at the show? USTwist vs. Canadian Twist? :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2010, 01:10 AM~17811494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro, all nice bikes.
one day blue crush will be added to your collection of pics.
speaking of which let me know how the final few pieces are coming, should be any day now?? 
I just got home yesterday so i have allot of catching up to do myself, but gimme a ring when you get a minute, cool


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up hows it going were the pics edited again :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2010, 05:48 PM~17834640
> *I see you're giving Dtwist some competition there :dunno:
> 
> What was that you said at the show?  USTwist vs. Canadian Twist? :dunno:
> *


 :nono: :twak: I'm not here to start any crap Tony... Remember that's your dept... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 20 2010, 08:06 AM~17835950
> *:nono:    :twak:  I'm not here to start any crap Tony... Remember that's your dept...  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2010, 01:22 AM~17811595
> *Good man, Just doin' my thing... and you?
> *


staying busy just got home from a long ass weekend :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2010, 08:48 PM~17834640
> *I see you're giving Dtwist some competition there :dunno:
> 
> What was that you said at the show?  USTwist vs. Canadian Twist? :dunno:
> *


 :| uncalled for


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up mike ?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2010, 12:10 AM~17811494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WATER TWIST METAL LOOKS CLEAN I LIKE IT TWISTED AND COUNTERTWISTED  LOL "JAK-TWIST" SOUND GOOD TOO ME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 PM~17858958
> *THAT WATER TWIST METAL LOOKS CLEAN I LIKE IT TWISTED AND COUNTERTWISTED
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey mike, me and my lil' girl says hi, lol
'Blue crush' in the background says whats up also :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17848472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 PM~17885411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LORD is that what I think it is????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 25 2010, 10:41 AM~17885411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats smooth


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 25 2010, 09:45 AM~17885441
> *GOOD LORD is that what I think it is????
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR, it sure is.... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wow bro, just polished huh, you wasn't kidding that is shiny
and not to mention smooth and stylish as a mo fo


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 09:45 AM~17885443
> *:wow:  :wow:  thats smooth
> *


Thanks, This is how we do it* Cali Style*..*.SMOOOOOTH* :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

those pics just gave me a









lol, just kidding,
damn mike, I couldn't of chose a cooler guy to do business with and not to mention the craftmanship and price is top notch

ttmft for Spears


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 PM~17885411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 28 2010, 06:53 PM~17910891
> *
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KABEL+Jun 20 2010, 08:29 PM~17841946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

now i c where all d-rains :tears: :tears: comin from up north


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2010, 01:14 PM~17845351
> *:| uncalled for
> *


X2 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just put the with the and the together and u did da damn thing thanks but u already know ill post later :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 2 2010, 06:13 PM~17949077
> *just put  the with the and the together and u did da damn thing  thanks  but u already know ill post later :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Thanks Oscar, Glad to hear you got it finally... :biggrin: 
Hey call me right now, if you can...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 2 2010, 09:58 PM~17949317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

hey bro heres my mini chopper wat do you think you can do to it to give it a little funk you got my number let me no thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Jul 2 2010, 11:14 PM~17949795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is nice  can not wait to see what mike going to do to it


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hit me up need some prices on 10-12" parts in hearts & also diamonds. got some stuff already but hit me up.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 10:29 PM~16866230
> *Chopped & Tubbed
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS ? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jul 6 2010, 06:31 PM~17977508
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS ? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: uuummmm it's still in the works... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 10:06 PM~17979363
> *:uh: uuummmm it's still in the works... :biggrin:
> *


uuummmm right. :scrutinize: lol


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

hey its superman is my stand ready lol :cheesy: hit me up when u get a chance


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jul 27 2010, 11:12 PM~18161057
> *hey its superman is my stand ready lol :cheesy: hit me up when u  get a chance
> *


It's here homie  ... Come by and get it out of here. I'm tired of trippin' over it... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey mike bikes up for sale


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2010, 03:07 PM~18277385
> *hey mike bikes up for sale
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick: j/k.... uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

sneak peak of the handlebars cut by Spears, before going off for engraving :0 :0 :0 :0 












thanks again mike


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 04:39 PM~18287448
> *sneak peak of the handlebars cut by Spears, before going off for engraving :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


No problem... Happy to help...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2010, 12:21 PM~18292673
> *No problem... Happy to help...
> *


pretty soon, we'll be able to post all the pics of your master cutting brother, there all in the engraving stages now.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2010, 01:14 PM~18276036
> *It's here homie  ... Come by and get it out of here. I'm tired of trippin' over it... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the stand looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Aug 14 2010, 07:36 AM~18307412
> *thanks for the stand looks good.
> *


Anytime Homie.... LMK when you get it plated...


----------



## Jak[email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 12 2010, 01:08 PM~18294319
> *pretty soon, we'll be able to post all the pics of your master cutting brother, there all in the engraving stages now.
> *


Hey Frankie, Sorry I never got back to you on those ????'s you had... Looks like you got it worked out though :thumbsup: LMK if you need anything else....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 20 2010, 04:09 PM~18363739
> *Hey Frankie, Sorry I never got back to you on those ????'s you had... Looks like you got it worked out though  :thumbsup: LMK if you need anything else....
> *


yea bro, no problem i needed it done a.s.a.p. so i could get them to the engraver, so it can be mixed in with all the other parts to be done one after another. no problem you still my main man bro.


when all thats done and the bikes parts are finished, display comes next - I'm gonna p.m. you now with a quote for a few ideas i have.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 20 2010, 01:13 PM~18363790
> *yea bro, no problem i needed it done a.s.a.p. so i could get them to the engraver, so it can be mixed in with all the other parts to be done one after another. no problem you still my main man bro.
> when all thats done and the bikes parts are finished, display comes next - I'm gonna p.m. you now with a quote for a few ideas i have.
> *


Cool, At least you put these new parts in good hands with Linville....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 20 2010, 04:19 PM~18363849
> *Cool, At least you put these new parts in good hands with Linville....
> *



yessir i gotta say, and i think everyone will agree- everyone with me on the Blue Crush team is top notch!!!!!


TTMFT for mike spears and his master cutting, twisting and welding!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

p.m. sent


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Mike,
Thanks for a great job once again on some real money making parts for one of my chopper customers. Hope to have way more work coming your way. People just don't know yet! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I'll see you at my shop soon. :wow: 

Thanks again,
Hernan


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 23 2010, 01:15 AM~18380759
> *Mike,
> Thanks for a great job once again on some real money making parts for one of my chopper customers. Hope to have way more work coming your way. People just don't know yet!  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I will be posting pics sometime this week once I settle into the shop. :0


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 22 2010, 10:15 PM~18380759
> *Mike,
> Thanks for a great job once again on some real money making parts for one of my chopper customers. Hope to have way more work coming your way. People just don't know yet!  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


No problem Hernan, Glad you like how everything came out... :biggrin: And I'll be by your new shop soon with the other stuff you wanted...   :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 22 2010, 10:21 PM~18380813
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 09:33 AM~18401096
> *:wave:
> *


Hey buddy, gotta suprise for you

remember those sick handle bars you cut and welded and twisted for me????










well they just got finished getting engraved, here they are brother


long awaited pics revealed:










Blue Crush's handle bars



























if you don't know, now you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 03:55 PM~18414599
> *Hey buddy, gotta suprise for you
> 
> remember those sick handle bars you cut and welded and twisted for me????
> ...


  they look good man... can't wait to see the bike all together...


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 04:55 PM~18414599
> *Hey buddy, gotta suprise for you
> 
> remember those sick handle bars you cut and welded and twisted for me????
> ...


daaam they look good :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys, can't wait to see the rest


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Linville's finishing the last piece and then off to Eddy's for engraving once thats done everything will be plated bro. Spring 2011 Blue Crush should come to life.

check your phone for a sneaky peak

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE+Sep 29 2010, 06:25 PM~18696420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

WHATS UP MIKE? THANKSGIVING IS ALMOST HERE. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

:wave: mike


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 04:55 PM~18414599
> *Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> 
> ...


damn...those are sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 28 2011, 03:04 PM~19723138
> *damn...those are sick
> *


thanks bro, I love em.

They turned out real nice, thanks to danny's great cads, mikes fine twisting and cutting and eddie's superb engraving. The plating is going to set them off with the final touch.



coming soon :0


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE+Jan 28 2011, 06:54 AM~19721169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 31 2011, 11:16 PM~19751477
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *


he's alive :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 04:55 PM~18414599
> *Hey buddy, gotta suprise for you
> 
> remember those sick handle bars you cut and welded and twisted for me????
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats artwork! sick as fuk!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 31 2011, 11:25 PM~19751585
> *:wow:  :wow:  thats artwork! sick as fuk!
> *


Thank you for the compliment, stay tuned coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 31 2011, 09:17 PM~19751487
> *he's alive :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Jan 31 2011, 08:17 PM~19751487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2010, 11:50 PM~16708448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much are the spokes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike, your nation calls upon you and needs you for another Blue Crush part! lol

I sent you a text, get back to me at your earliest convenience bro.

trying to get this done a.s.a.p.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 12 2011, 12:06 AM~19849399
> *Mike, your nation calls upon you and needs you for another Blue Crush part! lol
> 
> I sent you a text, get back to me at your earliest convenience bro.
> ...


You answered the call, lmao.


Thank you bro, justdeez is sending the cad, check your email.

thank you again bro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0+Feb 8 2011, 11:43 AM~19818840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

WHERE YA AT BUDDY??????????????

hit me up


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Spears,

It's Sam - sent you an email. Trying to get a hold of you so we can meet next weekend. Call me back. You have my number. Thanks - Sam


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE said:


> WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS ? :biggrin:


 x2 mike just woundering


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

_*You talkin' about this???*_


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 346762
> _*You talkin' about this???*_


yes. lets see some more detail pics of it. lets show everybody how the 1 and only MR SPEARS gets down . much love homie u got down on my custom parts :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Jose'... I'll post when I get home later... If you go to my Facebook link in my signature you can see more pics in there...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ohh snap Mr. Spears how the hell are ya buddy. I got sum more ideas for some new parts.I told you we werent finished yet, lmao

hows the fam hope all is well I will be in touch soon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ohh snap Mr. Spears how the hell are ya buddy. I got sum more ideas for some new parts.I told you we werent finished yet, lmao
> 
> hows the fam hope all is well I will be in touch soon


Hey Frankie, Things are good, Family is doing ok... Thanks for asking.... I'm here just LMK when your ready on the next round..lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Frankie, Things are good, Family is doing ok... Thanks for asking.... I'm here just LMK when your ready on the next round..lol



Awesome, nice... and I am ready for the next round. my package will be out friday to you, so you can work your magic:shh: shhh secrets


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Mr. Mike, Just checking if you got started on my lil project yet, the photo shoots coming real real soon, I'm really hoping you get it done before than, so I can have it for the pics.

hit me up either phone or p.m and let me know whats up buddy.

Thank you much.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

madrigalkustoms said:


> We are for sure gonna have to due business homie.. great work!! i'll send you a PM after i get out of work


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bumpski


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

MIKE!!!!! Call Me when you get a minute


----------

